
small bug in YC application (sorry, dont know where else to post this. Feature Request is for News.YC) - juwo

======
juwo
If your application has quotes, they are escaped each time one submits. They
should be escaped only once. From my application: \------------------------
They can ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂsqueeze more juiceÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ from

------
danielha
Similar bug with submission headlines existed. I believe that was also fixed.

------
domp
It's also with apostrophes. It might be fixed by now though.

~~~
juwo
No, it is still not fixed. Double quotes is fixed, not single quotes.

